# Conditions at Mountain High right now?



## Guest (Dec 22, 2009)

Does anyone know what Mountain High is like right now? I'm from Northern California but am going down to LA for the holidays and my cousins want to go snowboarding. Weather.com has it rated a 6 out of 10 which seems pretty crappy.

Is it even worth the lift ticket price?

Thanks!


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

Cousin and I went yesterday and it was warm. Snow was just okay but we had a good ride. It should cool down to mid 30's over the course of the week so I guess it depends on when your planning on riding.

I really dislike Mt. High, but for last minute trips, you can't beat the convenience.


----------



## dharmashred (Apr 16, 2009)

_never mind..._


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I'll be down there next week. Sounds like Mt. High isn't worth it right now. At least I'll get a day in at Bear.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2009)

Mt High is decent. Just crowded, just like all So Cal Resorts.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2009)

Mountain High Ski Report | SkiReport.com


----------

